# Michigan Dove



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

First thing that needs to be done is to change the name of the bird from Dove to something like "gray feathered rat" and then the Disney-thinking people will lose interest.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

YES
Doves are the most hunted game bird in the United States, probably the most hunted bird in the Western Hemisphere. I believe that Michigan is one of only 7 states (only state west of New York - not including Alaska) without a dove season.

It would take the legislature (house and senate) and the governor (so don't even think about voting for Gretchen if you even want to dream of a dove hunt in Michigan) to amend the game list and initiate a season - oh - and the bill would need to be made referendum proof this time. All that happened once before (legislature and governor that is) except the bill wasn't referendum proof.

MUCC / Sportman's Initiative / wolf petition really made things extremely difficult to ever see a dove season in Michigan. Quite frankly the people pushing that initiative a few years ago threw wannabe dove hunters under the bus. Every other species in Michigan can be added / deleted to / from the game list by NRC. They (Thanks MUCC - extreme sarcasm) added a clause in the initiative excluding doves. Doves were sacrificed to try to get a wolf season. The funny thing is, they screwed the wannabe dove hunter but they still haven't been able to hunt wolves.

A dove season in Michigan is possible - but - Unfortunately, it is highly unlikely.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

There is zero reason to go to a vote. It is listed as a migratory bird by the USFWS. Just manage as they allow.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

YES! Let`s make it happen


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Have at it! I will sign your petition.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, they are blast to hunt.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm in, its a good hunting opportunity for kids as well as older hunters. Plus then lots of homeowners would be buying Less bird seed.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Count me in. Have hunted them in California, Georgia and Pennsylvania. Wonderful sporting opportunity for young and old.


----------

